

Should airlines let passengers make calls via Wi-Fi?  - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/travel/flights/2009-09-28-wi-fi-cellphones-airlines_N.htm

======
tybris
Silly question. Progress will happen.

------
mhb
So there's WiFi on planes now?

~~~
bbgm
Number of airlines, Virgin for example. I believe Alaska either has it or will
have it soon

------
electromagnetic
And lose the $5 a minute phone calls? I doubt it.

~~~
spicyj
The issue isn't the cost; it's the fact that other passengers likely want a
quiet flying experience.

~~~
tjogin
I don't find flying experiences particularly quiet without calls.

